# Wasserhyazinthe geht ein?



## ucr666 (24. Aug. 2008)

hallo zusammen,

habe mir im mai einige wasserhayzinthen zugelegt,
gingen auch gut an.

sie haben mehrere ableger gebildet,jetzt aber,seit einigen tagen,
werden die blätter braun.
muss ich die ableger abtrennen oder woran liegt es sonst.

ist das wasser vielleicht zu klar/sauber????

freue mich über jeden tip,der mir weiterhilft
ist ja auch ein super forum!!!!!
daher bin ich guter dinge

ulrich


----------



## chromis (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: wasserhayzinthe geht ein?*

Hi,

Wasserhyazinthen sind tropische Pflanzen und bei uns nur im Sommer im Freiland zu pflegen. Der Aufwand für eine Überwinterung übersteigt den Preis der Pflanzen um ein Vielfaches. 
am besten im Herbst auf den Kompost und im späten Frühjahr eine neue Pflanze kaufen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dickstielige_Wasserhyazinthe


----------



## G12345W (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: wasserhayzinthe geht ein?*

Hallo Ullrich,

so viel ich weis, ist die Wasserhayzinthe nur einjährig.
Zumindest in unseren Breitengraten.
Ich habe auch 2 - 3 Hyazinten im Teich und die fangen jetzt auch an braun zu werden. Das ist ein normaler Vorgang zu dieser Jahreszeit.
Die musste entsorgen wenn sie ganz braun sind oder  ( falls du ein Auarium hast) probieren ob sie überwintern, was aber nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## ucr666 (24. Aug. 2008)

*wasserhayzinthe geht ein?*

hallo ihr beiden,

danke für die schnellen antworten
bin froh dass ich in diesem forum gelandet bin!!!!!

also werde kleine ableger abnehmen und versuchen sie in der wohnung zu überwintern.
wenns klappt kommen sie im frühjahr wieder rein(werde berichten)
ansonsten kommen keine mehr in den teich
ist mir zu schade

schaue weder fauna noch flora gerne beim sterben zu

lg

ulrich (ein l !)


----------



## Ulumulu (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: wasserhayzinthe geht ein?*

Hallo Ulrich 

Hm, das mit dem Überwintern wird dir nicht gelingen.:? 
Die Pflanze braucht sehr viel Licht, vor allem direkte Sonne.
Das ist im Winter eher selten und die Tage sind auch nur kurz.
Den Aufwand und die Kosten die dadurch entstehen die Pflanze künstlich zu beleuchten würden sehr hoch sein, und da lohnt es sich besser im Frühjahr ein paar neue zu kaufen.


----------



## ucr666 (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: wasserhayzinthe geht ein?*

hallo daniel,

dachte ans wohnzimmer
lage süd/südwest
kein haus/baum davor

von künstlicher lichtquelle halte ich nix(kosten)

aber wenn du meinst das gibts nichts
muss ich mich wohl davon trennen

danke
ulrich


----------



## sanny (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: wasserhayzinthe geht ein?*

Sag mal, dann könnte ich die doch eigentlich im Terrarium "überwintern"?!? 

UVA/UVB Strahler, Heizstrahler, temperiertes Wasser, hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit...
und laufen tut es ja sowieso, also nicht extra für die Pflanzen.
(muß ich nur "dem Bewohner" verklickern, daß die noch gebraucht werden   )

Welche Wassertemperatur/Lufttemperatur wäre da im Toleranzbereich? 

Der letzten __ Muschelblume war es -glaube ich- schon fast zu warm....:?


----------



## Biotopfan (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: wasserhayzinthe geht ein?*

Hei, ich würd sagen Versuch macht kluch 
Meine Hyazinthen sind im offenen Aquarium direkt unter den HQL lampen, da wird es auch ordentlich warm... Denke mal 20-35° ist ok. Lufttrockenheit ist evt. nicht so das gelbe vom Ei. Bevor ihr sie wegschmeißt, probiert es doch einfach. Im Bad oder in der Küche ist es normal auch etwas wärmer als in den übrigen Zimmern und auch etwas feuchter. Meine Alokasie streikt auch im Wohnzimmer, aber im Bad blüht sie regelrecht auf Fenster natürlich vorrausgesetzt...

VG Monika


----------



## Ulumulu (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: wasserhayzinthe geht ein?*

Hallo Noch mal

Das Thema überwintern hatten wir hier irgendwo schon mal.
Finde es aber gerade nicht 
Da kam auch die Idee mit Aquarium, allerdings wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind die Pflanzen an der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit verfault.
Ein offenes AQ wäre vielleicht denkbar. 
Allerdings breitet sich die Pflanze auch stark aus wodurch dann die Unterwasserpflanzen wieder zu wenig Licht bekommen würden.

Klar probieren geht über studieren, ein versuch ist es wert. 
Mir persönlich wäre das zuviel Aufwand.


Edit:  Habs gefunden hier:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6450/?q=wasserhyazinthe+%FCberwintern


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe geht ein?*

Hi Ulrich,

wenn Du keine Scheibe im Fenster (schluckt etwa ca. 1/3 - 1/2 des Lichts) hast und es min. 12 Std (also volles "Sommerlicht" von 6.00 - 18.00  - bei mir gibts leider im Winter nur von 8.00 - 16.00 mickrige Funselbeleuchtung  wegen des niedrigen Sonnenstandes) hell ist könnte es gelingen die eine oder andere Wasserhyazinthe kümmerlich übern Winter zu bekommen. Die Lebenserwartung der Wasserhyazinthe war bisher bei vielen die die Überwinterung am Fester wagten spätestens um Weihnachten zu ende (Wintersonnenwende)

PS. sämtliche Zimmerpflanzen sind Schattengewächse (und selbst die stellen im Winter, wegen Lichtmangel, meist das Wachstum ein, Wasserhyazinthe und __ Wassersalat brauchen aber volles Sonnenlicht. Wenn klappt es nur im Aquarium mit min. 12stündiger Beleuchtung. Die Pflanzen die es im April/Mai wieder gibt stammen alle aus den Tropen/Subtropen, nicht mal im Gewächshaus kommen sie hier über den Winter

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe geht ein?*

Hallo,

es ist schon möglich Wasserhyazinthen im Gewächshaus zu überwintern, aber die Kosten stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Wert der Pflanzen. Gärtner, die wirtschaftlich denken müssen, werden daher so gut wie nie selbst überwinterte Wasserhyazinthen oder Muschelblumen anbieten. Botanische Gärten müssen anders denken, denn sie kultivieren Pflanzen mit bestimmten Herkünften, die sie auch für ihre Sammlungen erhalten müssen. Deswegen werden dort die Wasserhyazinthen auch in den Gewächshäusern überwintert. Die Häuser sind ohnehin beheizt und beleuchtet für die anderen Pflanzen, da können die Wasserhyazinthen dann auch dabei sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe geht ein?*

Hi Werner,

ich meinte auch so Gewächshäuser wie die wo massenhaft Stiefmütterchen drin gezogen werden, die kaum Beleuchtung/keine Heizung haben und eigentlich nur als Witterungsschutz dienen (oder halt die Gartengewächshäuser )

MfG Frank


----------

